# What have you done that few people have done?



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've run more miles in one day than 99.5%+ of the human population will ever experience in their lifetime. That's pretty cool!

What sort of things have you done that few others have?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Won a county spelling bee against 13, 14, and 15-year-olds when I was still 12.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Crashed into the DMV when I had my permit. Put a big dent in a sign and actually hit the building a little too. 

oooops ops 

In my defense, I was really really nervous at the time and this ******* who was with me was yelling **** like "NO don't park there! WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!! BLAH BLAH." Had me crazy nervous so when I went to back up, my anxiety made me forget to put the car in reverse and BAM. 

I blame the ******* who was with me. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Crashed into the DMV when I had my permit. Put a big dent in a sign and actually hit the building a little too.
> 
> oooops ops
> 
> ...


I had the creepiest driving instructor ever!! I think he was a pedophile! He had all these high school yearbooks in his car, and one time he showed me pictures of girls in sandals, going, "Look at her feet. Look at HER feet." all excitedly. TERRIFYING!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had to take my driving test twice.

The second time I had this one guy who, before we even got into the car, says to me, "I bet I can make you blush." BAM! I blushed. I was like "****, he got me." He laughed and said, "ha ha works every time." 

but actually he ended up being okay and I passed that time. yay!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Coconutholder, you are a national treasure, seriously. I rode a mule to the bottom of the grand canyon, then back up again. AND, I started the once ubiquitous saying, "It's been real." That's right, I was the FIRST!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I fell off the side of a mountain once.. broke my arm and banged myself up pretty bad, I was also in a boat accident... going about 40 miles an hour and hit a oyster bar and flew straight through the air and onto another oyster bar that cut me up pretty bad.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

SJG102185 said:


> I fell off the side of a mountain once.. broke my arm and banged myself up pretty bad, I was also in a boat accident... going about 40 miles an hour and hit a oyster bar and flew straight through the air and onto another oyster bar that cut me up pretty bad.


 :hug 
wow that must have really sucked.
I'm sorry to hear that.
Thank God you are okay!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

the_outsider said:


> dunked a basketball on a 10 foot hoop.


 :yay 
awesome


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Stole my parents' ATM card when I was about 9. I knew the PIN (it was both my and my mom's birthday, haha). Cashed out all the money I could and bought myself a Game Boy. Then me and my friend celebrated with a soda at the cafè.

I didn't get to keep the damn Game Boy.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I once put ketchup on my face and posted a photo of it online.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

SJG102185 said:


> I fell off the side of a mountain once.. broke my arm and banged myself up pretty bad, I was also in a boat accident... going about 40 miles an hour and hit a oyster bar and flew straight through the air and onto another oyster bar that cut me up pretty bad.


Somewhere there are oysters having this same conversation.


----------



## Captain Woodchuck (Sep 24, 2005)

Won a certificate, and was on the local news for beating a chess master at a 40-board simultaneous event (he was playing 40 boards all at the same time). Okay, so 3 other players beat him too, I was still the first one! 

Operated a D8 Cat (the old-fashioned kind -no hydraulics) feeding a rock crusher for 2 weeks when I was 9 years old.

Flew an airplane solo.

Attempted to pet a wild black bear cub -still have the scars.


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

lol! a wild black bear hehe


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I used to steal my brother's paper boy money out of his blue bag in his room

Thats like really really really bad.

They would always find out around the time he'd have to hand his money in. The one time they were asking me about it and I was so freakin' scared to have them know I took a bunch of money. I acted like I didn't know what happened and ran to get the money and secretly threw it behind his dresser and then acted like I "found" it there. They knew it was me. I did this quite a few times too.

bad bad girl


ops :spank


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I was like really bad when I was little. I don't know why. :stu


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I spent around 12 hours by myself with just a drill that didn't last long and a speed handle taking out cargo rails on a C-17. Each rail had around 30-40 screws each, and most were either torqued too tight or the screw heads were striped. That was a fun night indeed..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jumped a 1997 lumina. This was not on a special course or anything like that. It survived(with some repairs) and I'm still driving it to this day.

I left my high school in my senior year(sa related). I think it counts as dropping out, even though I was allowed to finish my diploma(for the high school) at a career center.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I worked on the ground for ESPN one night. I held one of those sound dome things for a college football game aired on ESPN2. My standing around holding it was responsible for 1/4 of the "player chatter" and sounds of pads hitting each other that you hear when you watch a football game with surround sound. I could hear the players talking from far away through my headphones. I had to get out of the way a few times when players came flying to the sidelines. I watched at the goal line as a QB Sneak led to a TD... it was challenged, and the QB came to me to ask if he got in (he did).

That was a cool night!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm, I hand raised an entire litter of newborn kittens after their mother died. I had to feed them all with a syringe. We gave most of them away, but one of 'em still lives with us, and he sure loves his belly pets. :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've lost count of all of the blanding's turtles I have found/helped. They are a protected species in Michigan, which is probably not supposed to be common, but I'm always stumbling across them. Just found another one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Lower my pride when Im wrong and admit it. I think this is very hard for a lot of people to do, people get defensive very easily. If you're wrong, then admit it - at least people will respect you for being honest.


----------



## Sange (Apr 10, 2008)

I dressed up as a ninja in broad daylight to help my friend propose to his girlfriend

http://photos-b.ak.facebook.com/photos- ... 7_5696.jpg

Thats me hanging upside down


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool.

That is an interesting way to propose. How did that work? Did you two scare her when she went there and act like you were going to kidnap her or something?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I was like really bad when I was little. I don't know why. :stu


Cuz you were just practicing for when you're were big?

I'm pretty sure that I'm the only one (this was posted in a stupid things we've done thread but it's remarkable) that bought McDonalds Beany Baby Happy Meals and froze the entire meal beany baby included b/c I thought they would skyrocket in value. Say, instead of being worth$1.99 they might be worth $2.99 someday. AFter a year all 12 meals had frozen together with a chelacking of coke-infused ice covering them like a putrid orb. I'm v proud of my adventurous spirit, nonetheless!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I worked on the ground for ESPN one night. I held one of those sound dome things for a college football game aired on ESPN2. My standing around holding it was responsible for 1/4 of the "player chatter" and sounds of pads hitting each other that you hear when you watch a football game with surround sound. I could hear the players talking from far away through my headphones. I had to get out of the way a few times when players came flying to the sidelines. I watched at the goal line as a QB Sneak led to a TD... it was challenged, and the QB came to me to ask if he got in (he did).
> 
> That was a cool night!


That sounds like fun.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Cool.
> 
> That is an interesting way to propose. How did that work? Did you two scare her when she went there and act like you were going to kidnap her or something?


Your sarcasm is so subtle it cracks me up...you were being sarcastic right? Of course you were.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Nice, you got ripped!


----------



## Sange (Apr 10, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Cool.
> 
> That is an interesting way to propose. How did that work? Did you two scare her when she went there and act like you were going to kidnap her or something?


Naw, he had set up a bunch of clues and we were in charge of setting up the clues, then hiding and taking pictures of her getting the clues. We sprinted down the road to her parents house where she was to put the first clue in place and a delivered flowers one neighbor saw us as we were running back to the car, it was pretty fun. Funny thing was cause of the ninja suit it was pretty easy for me to do this  we were outside a major bank dressed all in black at one point and several people were stopping and staring but it didn't bother me because they couldn't see my face.

http://photos-502.ll.facebook.com/photo ... 04_837.jpg

can you spot the ninja?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's really cool, Sange. I bet it's strange to have people staring, but the anonymity would actually make it easier.


----------



## Sange (Apr 10, 2008)

we thought we might get arrested at the bank, the guy driving the car was dressed as a secret agent too so he looked suspicious, the entire idea started with just the hunt, i added the ninja part too it as a joke and the other guys helping totally ran with it.

And ya I was surprised how much easier that mask made it, when we were getting ready to go I started to hyperventilate a bit but once we got going it was all ok.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose being a ninja full time is something few people have done. I'm surprised not more people struggling with SA have found this simple way of dealing with it. Just remember to stay in character though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool.

I tried to find you.........are you on the right side, that white-ish spot I see?

Hmmm thats a hard one!

Thanks for explaining how that went to me. That must have been exciting/fun. :yes


----------



## Sange (Apr 10, 2008)

lol Ya you can sorta see my foot there, me and one other guy were hiding there to take pictures, at one point the girl was close enough to grab but still didn't see us. 
It was really fun, and i wish I could make myself do more things like that.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

At Ferris State, in a dorm, we used the dorm across the yard for a screen to show Deep Throat. After suspension I wonder if Jim ever went back and finished his pharmaceutical classes. :troll Yeah, he's working at a Rite Aid, just think folks;-)

Totaled a golf cart, hit the only tree on the property (personal golf cart).

I put a backhoe in a pond, they had volunteers, I wanted to learn to operate a backhoe, how much damage could one do in a field.....

Automatic windows, I got my pinkie finger caught in one, OMG......Talk about pain (Not to mention it wasn't too bright!)

Dang, all but the finger, NOW looking back, good times


----------

